# Διάφορα Θέματα Ψυχολογίας > Ψυχομετρία - Ψυχομετρικά Τεστ >  Eat 26 online test

## Ovelix_ed

Καλησπερα και καλως σας βρηκα παιδια. Εκανα το on line τεστ που ειχε η αρχικη σελιδα και η απαντηση που πηρα ηταν αυτη: Το score σας είναι 25 > 20. Ένα score πάνω από 20 δείχνει πως έχετε υπερβολική ενασχόληση γύρω από θέματα διατροφής και βάρους. Ένα σημαντικό ποσοστό ανθρώπων με score άνω του 20 έχουν κάποια διαταραχή διατροφής ή είναι σε κίνδυνο ανάπτυξής κάποιας τέτοιας διαταραχής. Σύμφωνα λοιπόν με το score σας είναι απαραίτητο να ζητήσετε τη γνώμη ενός ειδικού για το αν έχετε ανάγκη κάποιας θεραπευτικής παρέμβασης. Έχετε αναφέρει πως συμπεριφέρεστε με κάποιο τρόπο που αποτελεί ένδειξη πιθανού σοβαρού προβλήματος, συνηθισμένου σε ανθρώπους με διαταραχές διατροφής. Σύμφωνα λοιπόν με αυτή σας την απάντηση είναι απαραίτητο να ζητήσετε τη γνώμη ενός ειδικού για το αν έχετε ανάγκη κάποιας θεραπευτικής παρέμβασης. Ο δείκτης μάζας του σώματός σας είναι 37.3 Αυτό το νούμερο υποδεικνύει την πιθανότητα υπερφαγίας που μπορεί κάποιες φορές να συνδέεται με μια διαταραχή πρόσληψης τροφής.  H απορεια μου ειναι που πρεπει να ποσταρω?? Βουλιμια η Παχυσαρκια? οεοο? Το σιγουρο ειναι οτι χοντρος ειμαι, βουλιμικος δεν ξερω αν ειμαι!!!

----------

